
On Political Correctness – William Deresiewicz - georgecmu
https://theamericanscholar.org/on-political-correctness/#
======
rhapsodic
_> ... That, by the way, is why liberal students (and liberals in general) are
so bad at defending their own positions. They never have to, so they never
learn to._

Yep. The left no longer tries to persuade through reason. (Actually, they
haven't for decades.) They've progressed through name-calling (RACIST!) to
internet rage mobs, and finally to literal, rampaging violent mobs.

[http://www.thedailybeast.com/articles/2017/03/06/liberal-
int...](http://www.thedailybeast.com/articles/2017/03/06/liberal-intolerance-
revives-as-charles-murray-is-chased-from-middlebury-college.html)

